# Loose Tenons in 4/4 stock prior to planing down to approx 3/4



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Need just a few comments from loose tenon guys.

Making some decorative (not big, load-bearing) entry-way tables for Christmas.

Only have bits and tenons for 1/4" (and don't particularly want to buy 3/8 stuff right now)

Working with 6/4 stock for the top (prior to planeing ) and 4/4 stock (prior to planeing) for the rest.

Will my 1/4" bit and the 1/4 inch tenons work OK for the build, considering both the 6/4 and the 4/4 will be planed down.

Here is my concern:

If I use a 3/8 mortise into 4/4 (which get's real close after planeing to 3/4….....or 6/8) then that leaves only about 3/8's of wood around the entire mortise. Kinda scares me.

Using Cherry.

Using MortisePal.

Not asking about the table top glue-up, just the joinery.

Thanks, folks.

Bruce.

Edit: Rereading this made me realize that I am really only asking about the 4/4 cherry, cuz no mortise/tenons will even touch the 6/4 top. Now I am not so concerned about the 1/4" bit and tenons.

But, I am certainly still asking…....(if and when I get the 3/8 stuff) .......would 3/8 m/t be too much for 4/4 ?

Sometimes my greatest fear is not being smart enough to even ask the right question.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just finished helping with a quartersawn white oak kitchen, did the stile mortises for all the doors and 
drawers with 1/4" mortise chisel. That left 1/4" on each side of the mortises to match the 1/4" tenon.
A 3/8" tenon would have left 3/16" on each side which is way unbalanced to my way of thinking. The
cabinetmaker I was working for would not even consider it, so I would say my opinion is to stay with
balanced joinery, of course I have occasionally had to admit to be in error, also can not understand
loose tenon, all of mine have to be snug fit.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Feeling MUCH better about using the 1/4".

Thanks, bud.

Bruce.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bruce my rule of thumb is to make the tenons and matching mortises about one third thie size of the finished material . I'm Pretty much repeeting what Gus said.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey my friend…....Don't worry….be happy….....You'll be fine making 1/4" tenons….These size tenons and mortises are pretty well the "standard" for this size of material…..If you plane down to 3/4" (S4S) from 4/4 stock, you have a 1/4" material left on each side of the tenon and mortise….Plenty of glue space for the shoulders of the tenon to fit into the mortise…..I have a Delta Mortiser to make the mortises, and I make my tenons one of two ways…...Either with a Delta Tenoning jig, or a set of dado blades on the table saw…...Nearly all my firniture is made with 1/4" m & t….........


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys, that is very re-assuring

Now, Rick…...........where I have seen that avatar before?

Buddy, Buddy…........ Real Buddy. Blood Brother.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Bruce:

I thought you might recognize it…....Probably only you and I know what it means…....!!!!!!!

Good luck on the build of your entry-way tables…..Post a couple of pictures when you're done…..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Darn Right I remember.

And the motto is SO closely related to:

"Yea though I walk through the valley of shadow and death…..words words words…....................Because I am the ….............*words*."

Because we truly were !!

Your Bud


----------

